# TTS Detail



## Ikon66 (Sep 12, 2003)

Just a bit of pic whoring and a plug for Dave @ DDB Detailing. Winter protection, hubs painted and engine bay cleaned. Excellent service as always 
































































pity it wont stay like this for long


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 20, 2011)

Pleased your happy with it Paul, a pleasure to work on as always.

For those that want to know,

After usual wash process, car was clayed
Polished using Scholl Concepts S17+followed by S40
CG Wet Mirror Finish as glaze
Dodo SN Hybrid Sealant, topped with Dodo Orange Crush
Windows sealed with Carlack twins
Leather cleaned using Dr Leather Wipes
Interior dressed with Poorboys Natural Look
Wheels sealed with FK 1000p in and out
Tyres dressed with Zaino Z-16.
Chrome trims and badges polished using Jeffs Prime
Exhaust chrome polished using Megs Next Gen Metal Polish


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Can't believe how easy it's been to keep mine clean since Dave worked his magic on it .


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 20, 2011)

I'm just along the road from you in the unit now Andrew if you want a top up. :wink:

I saw you on the A19 last week, must have been after the Revolution meet.


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

[email protected] said:


> I'm just along the road from you in the unit now Andrew if you want a top up. :wink:
> 
> I saw you on the A19 last week, must have been after the Revolution meet.


yeah came back the long way round

Sent from my Nokia 5146
using Tapatalk


----------

